# Morels Under Dead Elms? - VIDEO



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm posting my Youtube video, "Go for the Gold! - 14 Lbs.," focusing on dead elms to show that even in a bad year (2012) you can still do well. If you can locate some dead elms in your hunting areas your chances for finding a nice haul should increase. Several dead elms are shown in this video to help identify them. Good luck and good hunting. :-D 



[


----------



## duke (Mar 1, 2013)

Very good Shroomcrafter! Those are nice shrooms obviously that is on private land or they would have been long gone around here!


----------



## recantrell (Apr 8, 2013)

I cant wait!! Needs to stay about 75 for a week or two and it will be on around here!!!


----------



## tim johnston (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you for that video. I must have seen another one of your videos on you tube becuase I recognize those trees and those two stumps. So for the most part will elms be about the size of telephone poles becaue of dutch elm disease?
How about other types of trees? Do they need to be dead too?
thanks


----------



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

Tim Johnson,

The elms are in all different sizes. As a general rule, the larger dead elms produce larger patches of mushrooms. In my video "22 Lbs. Motherlode under a Dead Elm," you will catch a glimpse of the large trunk. Even the little saplings can produce well, but it's easy to walk by them because my eyes are peeled for the larger elms. Yes, it is the Dutch Elm disease that has been killing the elms. Most other trees such as ash, poplar, sycamore, cedar, etc. don't have to be dead to produce. A dead apple tree can be good. Thanks and good luck!

Duke, Yep. It was private land. Thanks for watching and happy hunting!


----------



## ladykiller (May 7, 2013)

I've looked and looked many times to no avail. I've stumbled across a few small patches while turkey hunting, that is it. i really need someone to show me the ropes.


----------



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

Ladykiller, We've all been there. Just stay out there and keep looking. When you do find some, try to memorize the tree bark, then look for another tree just like it. Once you home in on it there'll be no stopping you. Especially when you stumble on to a motherlode! :-D


----------

